
Ask HN: Linux foundations training material for junior colleagues? - mancerayder
I&#x27;m finding myself often teaching junior colleagues command line and other Linux basics, then sending them material (be official docs, a blog or a StackOverflow page or a man page command) to look at to review what I&#x27;ve explained.  It&#x27;s in the context of work so I have to rush through it, so I can finish my own projects.<p>All this to ask:  do you have recommended fast-paced training of Linux command-line, bash scripting, then core systems stuff (how ssh works, strace, &#x2F;proc and so forth)?  I was looking at the Linux Professional Institute as I once took a kernel class there, but their partners don&#x27;t have great reviews and the training seems video-based (from what I could tell).<p>Any suggested resources?  I was thinking Red Hat but it&#x27;s quite pricey and RH-centric.
======
CreMindES
For absolute newcomers [https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-
linuxfoundatio...](https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-
linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-1)

------
mancerayder
This would be paid for by the employer, btw. Online preferred.

